# CSS Trio12APR15



## Derrick Friesen

First post and Home Audio DIY project! Already addicted. Bass! Back when I was 16 or so, to complete my room entertainment. I added a $100 Wallmart fidek subwoofer. (which has done me well over the years.) But with the interest in car audio and home theater the addiction grew. And soon the old 100w 12" sub didn't have what I wanted in my home sub. Came across the creativesound.ca site and saved up some money to buy this kit. BAMM!!!! the kit shows up at work this afternoon. And here I am.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Can't seem to upload photos at this moment from my mobile phone. Will upload photos in a little bit.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Sorry that took so long. I had to figure out how to get photos up here. I think I figured it out.
So for your viewing pleasures.

























That's my father helping me out with squeezing in the support brace.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Does anyone recommend a sound deadening foam to lign the inside of the box? And if so, Were would be a convenient place to find some or something that will work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike P.

It's not usually required, see how your sub sounds first and then take it from there. I take it the sub will be down firing, what are you using for legs?


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Good point. Yes, it will be down-fire. The kits specifications don't mention acoustic foam. The hardware supplied with it are 4 cabinet spikes. They are gold. I will be flush mounting the speakers. More work should take place tomorrow night.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

So, I got the subwoofer finished! And all I can say is "I love it!"
For finishing the box pops and I used arborite, Turned out great! Pictures.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Ps, No fluch mount. Box is heavy enough!


----------



## Mike P.

Looks good, got a pic with the legs installed?


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Yes, I can get you a photo of the floor spikes.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Sorry that these photos have taken so long. Wasn't able to get to then when I thought I could.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

So i have been listening to this beauty for a few weeks. Movies and music. I dont have a lot to reference from, but i know this thing thumps!

One question. Or concern. With low tones around 19-20 hz I can here something vibrating inside. May it be the spider and the leads hitting each other? It is noticeable when playing music that has a constant lows where my ears can pick it up.

Any suggestions.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

It actually sounds like there is something is the dustcap. I can take my hand and place it anywhere on the surround and or cone and the noise stops. Anyone els run into this before?


----------



## Mike P.

It could possibly be the leads hitting the cone. A thin piece of felt between the leads and cone would eliminate it if that is the problem. Did you seal the sub and PR's to the cabinet with foam tape?


----------



## Binary

are the APR's tightened down with their internal weights? They could be making noise too.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

I will have to take the driver out of the enclosure and play it free air. See if it makes noise when out of the enclosure. Ill check the leads to see if that is the problem. Also maybe there is a piece of something still in the box, I might not have done the best of vacuum jobs.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Thanks Mike for the assistance!

Adam, I have made sure the weights are tightened down. I have been playing with them lots. I have removed 5 of the weights, I think it has improved the sound a bit. Im not sure how the tuning really works yet. It is in a small room so i took 5 of the weights out.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

I haven't put any power through it yet, just got it appart. 
But with the leads glued down like that, i have a hard time thinking it would be that.

Going to play some content through the driver free air to see if i hear that same ticking noise.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Driver sounds good even free air. No noise coming from the cone or the leads. The wires between the driver and the amp are kind of long. Maybe those wires are up against the enclosure bracing or maybe just being blown around against the driver cage. I think im going to tie back the wires. And put it back together.
Wish me luck:T


----------



## Mike P.

Did you try it in free air facing downwards like it is in the cabinet?


----------



## Derrick Friesen

I didn't!? 

Just put the last bolt in! About to flip it over. Ill let you know how it sounds.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Its only been a couple minutes but, Everything sounds good so for. Yay! clean bass again!


----------



## Mike P.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Binary

It definitely sounds like it was a wires issue. I always wrap mine with some polyfill just to keep em from making noise if they do manage to come near the edge of the enclosure.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

So I thought I had her fixed :sob: Turns out it has made it's way back.
The pictures show what I have done and I now have a new sound. It sounds like the sub is barking at me at certain tones. I don't know how to explain the noise other than "bark". Any suggestions? Im confused and frustrated.

Having a brian wave. Thinking its leaking somehow. What is a good material for sealing around the driver?


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Forgive me for all the holes! Im upset about it too! I hate problems


----------



## Mike P.

Seal the sub to the baffle with foam weatherstripping from a hardware store. 1/4" thick by 3/8" wide should do it.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Iv got 2 layers of that on there because the first layer is paper thin now!
And I have got that thing snugged down and she sound worse than car with no muffler.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

FML!


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Sorry Mike. Your such a knowledgeable guy! And your always on here helping out! And I can speak for a good majority of the people on here that we appreciate your promptness of getting back to us. I just have a short temper for things that I have spent much time and money on for them to not work properly. I apologize for sounding a little short earlier.


----------



## Mike P.

Not a problem, I've been there myself. :wave:


----------



## Derrick Friesen

So here is my dilema. In this picture you see too many holes, That is a mess up on my part. It seems like the hurricane nuts are not grabbing the MDF. (also my doing) ARGG! Also I couldn't find a way to make the nuts sit perfectly flush.(im talking millimeters) So now I have to sets of holes that are not useable. And for some resin the mounting holes come to close to the driver opening. That hole is a great fit for the driver. The nuts seem to be to big. So I know that im going to change my hardware to something that I can mount from the inside so that there is no way for the nuts to go other than threw the wood. Instead of pulling them out of the front mounted holes. 

So do I try and drill new holes properly with more caution? And my new hardware?

Or cut a new MDF baffle for a new mounting surface? I have calmed myself down now. Thank the Lord.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

I'm also to suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

So I have an update for the people who may be following.

So one things for sure. The driver hole wasn't large enough in places. I would drop the driver into the hole and not able to spin it. Also there were (small) black rubbing marks on the MDF. Which tells me that there is movement between the driver and the enclosure. I have sanded it back, now the driver can sit flush better than it was before. Which sparks a question.
Why didn't I hear that before? Odd! 

I have removed the hurricane nuts in exchange for t-nuts. I have used the exsisting holes that I used before. Buttoned it all back up, And I still have this buzzing noise. :hissyfit::hissyfit: I don't get it!
My next step was to go back into town again for the 4-5th time today for who knows what, Oh yeah, I remember, Silicone. I cant even think straight anymore. (I worked on this thing for more that 12 hours today) Taking that driver in and out by allen key way to many times today.

Right, Silicone. I am put a bead of silicone on every corner and join in the enclosure. Im thinking that the bracing inside is making the vibrating sound. 

So everything is dry, putting the driver back in for hopefully the last time. But, One, only one of my t-nuts have cross threaded and I have not been able to put the speaker back together yet.:rofl: By this time now I think God is telling me that im not suppose to have bass. Its becoming historical. I take apart the speaker to pin back some loose wires and all this has frustration has made its way to me. 

But tomorrow is a new day, new possibilities, new adventures. Who knows maybe ill be able to have my woofer back up and running. I really hope so! Wish me Luck!


----------



## Mike P.

Make sure the silicone is cured before you remount the driver. Once you get the T-nut fixed, use weatherstripping tape to seal the driver to the baffle. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## nc535

I feel your pain bro and I've got wounds on my fingers to prove it

JackInNC


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Mike, I was able to let it set over night. So everything was cured. I also ripped off the old weather-stripping and put a new piece of the wider stuff. I think it was 5/8 wide. It overhangs but nobody will ever see it. Everything is black anyways.

Jack, You and me both brother! Time to let my digits heal up! But everything has paid off so far! :T

I had a song that I consistently played for the testing. It has some dynamic bass so I was able to pick out if I was fixing anything.

And good news! Looks like we are back up and running for now. I pray that this will be the last time that I need to open her up! I have a feeling that the silicone has tightened everything up. Maybe the bracing was vibrating somewhere. 

There was a saying that I heard from a older, more wise person. It goes like this.
"It's hard to beat somebody who doesn't give up or back down"
That person was me for the last few days. Im a fighter:boxer:

Thanks again guys for sticking with me! It feels a little better when I can vent to other people who care. Parents dont really care for my frustration!


----------



## Derrick Friesen




----------



## caper26

hmmm. I'd say it is either the APR or the main driver moving (when you pull the APR out, the driver will move in). Does that ticking follow the frequency of whatever is playing? (moves at the same rate). I would say yes, since it seems to be sounding at the same time you move it with your hand. Does it happen with both in AND out strokes, or either?


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Caper, the ticking frequency stops around 35-40hz and up. The low frequencies are where its audible.
I will check on what stroke, forward, backward or both tonight. I want it to be one of those "DUAH, Face palm" scenarios and not a hardware problem.


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Sorry for the long wait Caper, 

The tick is on the drivers inward stroke, passive radiator outward stroke.
I went a few days without playing it and just sat down infront of it and played from 10-25hz and didnt hear it, then I took my hand and placed it on the down firing driver and gently pressed against it as I do when examining the sound. Sound and felt like something let loose like a wire and then the ticking was back. Sometime soon I will take the driver out and see whats dangling or loose in the enclosure is anything.

Derrick


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Ticking preview


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Bob and I talked a little about the situation and said the only way to find out was to try a new driver.
And here is the result. Big thanks to Bob at Creative Sound Solutions!


----------



## caper26

great news !!!


----------



## caper26

Just ordered one of these kits with the BASH500 yesterday. happy birthday to me! It will be paired up with a TRIO12 Quartet that I built earlier this year. SDX10 kit construction will take a back burner for now... How are you enjoying this sub? take any measurements?


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Caper26, 

I really love this sub! I don't have a lot of experience in home theater subs, nor have I been exposed to any. So I don't really have anything to compare it to other than my previous sub that I bought from Wall-Mart. I have had a few years experience building different ported enclosures for a couple drivers made by Alpine for my vehicles, but nothing home audio.

When I stumbled on this site farting around on the internet for audio stuff I couldn't help but snoop around.
Short story, Glad I Did! Then decided that I would like to have something that would have quality, longevity and that I could feel. Plus get started on something I love (Audio) wile I have the money so I can enjoy it later. Found the CSS fourm, looked at Bob's products and tried the Trio12 with the 15 PR. (I read up on PR's and really wanted to try one.) There is a dedicated fourm here for CSS and everyone is pleased with Bob and his produce. So it was a no-brainer.

I bought this product for down the road, my current room is to small for it. Now I am moving out of the nest and into the real world. So my experience will change with this woofer. But really pleased with this product. I have all the equipment to take and adjust measurements. I have taken a couple but i'm still in the learning process of understanding completely how the BFD and how REW work. Moving to a new place very soon and when everything is setup more measurements will come!


----------



## Derrick Friesen

Oh, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mike P.

Glad to hear you got the issue with the sub fixed. Let us know how it sounds in your new place. :T


----------



## caper26

Mike, glad to see you around!


----------

